# Repainting wheels - Kit available ?



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

I need to repaint, and restore my old wheels.
They aren't curbed, just tired and need sanding down and painting (matt black/grey).

Just a cheap track car but I want to make sure the job I do lasts, so I'll do all the prep and coats that I require.
However, I was just curious if someone sold a kit for drill attachments, paints, lacquers etc 

Many thanks !

EDIT:
If there isn't a magical kit I can pick up, what items would you suggest ?
(at least for the sanding/prep part)


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

How bad are they RobF50...have you got any pics?

I did these for my Dad.

From this -


















To this -










I dont think theres a dedicated kit. If your wheels arent that bad, you wont need much stuff. If they are right stinkers like my Dads you'll need loads of different stuff.

My kerbed Merc wheels only need a bit of filling and sanding.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I do like the job you did on those wheels in the first pics and the colour - what paint did you use?

Steve O.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Steve O,

The wheels were stripped back to bare allloy using a combination of Nitromors and several grinding wheels of different sizes (brass and steel).

They were sanded with 400 wet and dry.

Appllied a coat of etch primer.

Applied two coats of filler primer.

Applied three coats of primer.

Applied two coats of colour.

Applied four coats of clear coat.

....lots of sanding between coats using 800, 1200 and 2000 wet and dry.

All the paints were bought from Colourtone - they have a few outlets in the north west and a website. They are professional products so the tins dont come with instructions!!!

Their paint is first rate. They even gave me some 'special' nozzles which give a better coverage and a more uniform rate than the standard nozzles.

I phoned them a few times for advice on 'flash off' times and what to do next.

They were really helpful. They gave me loads of advice.

The colour coat was an Audi colour. I cant remember what the code is off the top of my head. I'll get the code tomorrow if you like.


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

I shall go and take pic's right now and post up very shortly !
They aren't quite as bad as your dads wheels but on their way.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me warn you right now....

Its a pig of a job. It'll take you ages.

If I didn't have full blown _DW_ OCD...I would have given up after the first wheel :doublesho

I was doing my Dad's wheels one at a time (he used the spare wheel) It took a whole day to clean a wheel. It took almost a week to get to clear coat. The wheel was then left in a warm room to 'set' for three days.

Its a pretty long winded job. The actual work isn't that bad. Waiting for the paints to cure is boring and slow.

But the satisfaction of doing it yourself cannot be measured in financial terms...and I know the job has been done right :thumb:

I loved every minute :argie:


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually, they are kind of bad :buffer:










































I was thinking of getting an attachment like this for a drill, just to help do the worst part of the job.
B&Q Wire Sander Link


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, thats the sort of thing you'll need. Try Screwfix for better prices.

Its not a hard job. Its just time consuming.

I got all of my advice, information and *confidence* to tackle this job by looking in the DW forums and asking guys qustions. I had _NEVER _touched a wheel before I did my Dad's.

Have a look in Tyres wheels and Trims - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2

Theres some amazing colour changes and refurb guides in there.

Maybe a Mod will move this thread into Tyres, Wheels and Trims for you :thumb:

You'll get loads of help and feedback and encouragement from the wheel guys :wave:

I'll follow this topic over to Tyres, Wheels and Trims and give you all the help and encouragement I can.

Theres some seriously clever guys in there. They make my work look like a dogs dinner!!


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

HUGE thank you for the information, looking forwards to getting them looking a bit neater 
I shall definitely be doing some searching and reading


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

glymauto said:


> Yep, thats the sort of thing you'll need. Try Screwfix for better prices.


Definitely !
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/33675...-Grinders/Titan-Wire-Brush-Crimp-Cup-75mm-M14

WAAAY cheaper :thumb:


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of an ok matte lacquer in rattle can format ?

This is the only one I've seen locally:
Screw Fix Linky

Also, what mask do you guys use to protect yourself ?


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi again Rob,

I'll get some pics tomorrow of the grinding wheels I used on my Dad's wheels.

Remember, they were pretty severe so I needed lots of tools to remove over a decade of brake dust, rust and ally oxidisation.

You might not need all of these tools.

Here's a quick pic of me in action on the rim -










I used a local place called Colourtone for paints. Their paint is first rate. Its a professional product and comes in rattle cans.

They said Halfords paint wasn't up to the job...I'm not a paint expert so couldn't really comment on this statement. I'm sure one of the other guys will be able to tell you if this is right or wrong.

*Mask -*

In my line of work, I have plenty of masks so this wasn't an issue.

I used a 'full face' double carbon mask (I was doing my refurb in an enclosed environment)....something like Darth Vadar!!

You should ideally be doing this job in a well ventilated area (in a garage with the doors open as an example)

In that sort of environment, you could get away with a dust mask.

I'll try and dig out some of the refurb threads I used for guidance.


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Appreciate the assistance, really helpful 

I'll be attacking the wheels soon, just need to get some bits n bobs, as well as figuring out how best to deal with my car not being on wheels.
I don't fancy leaving it up on stands for 2 days, can't be good for the chassis.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Wont do it any harm being on stands mate if you put them in the correct place :thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Look forward to seeing the end results. Keep us posted.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

A couple of refurb guides -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41033

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=36167

http://chrishowells.co.uk/?page_id=252


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I found a couple of pictures I took during the refurb....I must have had it in mind to do a guide.

Nitromors on the wheel - 









The mess (and hard graft!) that went in to getting them clean - 

















The wheel stripped down to bare alloy ready and for a bit of wet and dry sanding - 









Various grinding tools I used -









I started with the steel heads (very aggressive) then stepped down to the brass heads (medium aggressive) then refined the finish (to remove scoring by steel and brass tools) with the red head fibre tools.

You'll still be left with lots of marks and scratches. I refined these with wet and dry. Starting at 400 and finishing at 2000

As I'm sure everyone will tell you, its all in the prep.

Get the prep right and the job is a breeze


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

RobF50 said:


> Appreciate the assistance, really helpful
> 
> I'll be attacking the wheels soon, just need to get some bits n bobs, as well as figuring out how best to deal with my car not being on wheels.
> I don't fancy leaving it up on stands for 2 days, can't be good for the chassis.


I bought this kit from Halfords - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241361_langId_-1_categoryId_165727

It was £99.99..they reduced it to £59.99 and another DW member posted up the link. I went and got one.

Now its down to *£49.99* :doublesho

Thats a bargain! :thumb:


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the extra info !

Well I finally picked up another set of wheels so that I can leave the car on those whilst I refurb the originals. 

I was going to use either Niromors stripper, or something with Sulphuric Acid (One Shot drain cleaner).
If I was going to use the acid, I'd apply it, agitate, then wash off (obviously wearing protective clobber!), however I don't know how effective it would be ?
(or if advisable)

Appreciate any tips :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Be following this thread as i have a set of wheels to refurb. They are not too badly corroded only slightly on the diamond cut parts where the laquer has chipped.

Would Niromors/sulphuric acid take off the existing laquer?? Thinking it could save some time removing the existing laquer.


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopefully someone will know.

I may get a bottle of OneShot anyway, test it on the spare set of wheels I have.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RobF50 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the extra info !
> 
> Well I finally picked up another set of wheels so that I can leave the car on those whilst I refurb the originals.
> 
> ...


Use nitromorse - i very much doubt a domestic drain cleaner will be strong enough.


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bero said:


> Use nitromorse - i very much doubt a domestic drain cleaner will be strong enough.


It's 92% Sulphuric Acid bud 
You have to water it down to use it on ANYTHING pretty much.


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Right mini update !

I thought I'd nip out just to grab a small bottle of Nitromors, so that I could test it on the spare set I have in the garage.
Even though the wheels aren't the same design, they are the same material just from a later revision of my car.

The Nitromors works very well indeed, and once the paint is off, the underlying surface is actually textured. Which in my mind, I've decided that is a good thing because it means I don't have to get the surface perfect. Just free of paint, and clean. 
(well at least for the prep)


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

So its taken all paint and laquer off leaving you with bare ally??


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

borinous said:


> So its taken all paint and laquer off leaving you with bare ally??


On the spare wheels yes !

I'm just about to go out and get some materials, so I'll take a few snaps along the way.
Note - this isn't going to be a 'proper job' - just done reasonably well, it's a car thats destined for track use afterall :thumb:

Now I'm just stuck - matte black or matte anthracite\graphite


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking pretty awful at the moment, ah well.


----------

